# Gluing buildings



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

WHat is the best glue for doing the model building kits?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've assembled at least 30 buildings in the past 9 months and I'm a huge fan of TENAX-7R.
Typically $4.95 at your LHS, but sometimes less.
A little dab will do ya'.
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Depends on what the kit is made of. Are you talking plastic, wood or brass?

For plastic kits, I don't use glue, I use a solvent that actually melts the plastic a little bit, then I press the parts together and they are bonded permanently. (I just lightly brush some along a join seam between 2 parts and the solvent wicks into the gap.) I only have to hold it in place for about 10 seconds before it is bonded.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Whats that solvent scott? I got a plastic kit I need to do.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It's called "Weld-on" from IPS Corporation. My Dad buys it in bulk (around $80/gallon) I just looked at their website and I'm not sure which one I've got.

Main active ingredients are Methylene Chloride and Tri-Chloro Ethylene

It's very similar to Methyl-Ethyl-Keytone (MEK) - You need to use it in a well ventilated area as the fumes can be hazardous. (Glues like nothing else I've ever used though.) 

What is nice is that you end up with an incredibly tight joint, in fact, sometimes molten plastic oozes out of the joint during bonding. I make sure to not touch these areas until it has fully cured, then I go back with an Exacto knife and trim off anything left at the seam. It eliminates the seams between walls (but can cause trouble if you have a ton of molded brick detail as well.)


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah sounds similar to some acrylic welds I have dealt with in the past. 
Awesome.. I may stick with glue for now unless I can find a good source for the solvent. I only have a single kit for now anyway.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I wonder.... What is used to put together _BUILT-UP_ models? You know, the buildings that are sold already put together. I know it's definately not TESTORS. Whatever it is, it's really stout. Could it be the same stuff sstlaure has described?

Routerman


----------

